# Todays Project Ithaca 37



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Today I’m starting to tune up stuff I bought and never got around to doing anything with. 1st project was a 
Ithaca 37, 16g that I bought in “kit” form some years ago. I knew it needed a safety when I bought it. I got one a few months ago. Turned out it was missing 3 springs too. I have B Square spring stock so Was able to replace the missing springs. Got gun back together and at very last touch found that buttplate was missing a chunk off the toe. Had a generic plate I ground to fit. Fire tested and it worked slick. It’s old all steel 37. If this gun was a 12g I beleive I would keep it. This little piggy will end up at Rhienersville in a couple weeks.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Always someone lookin for an Ithaca 16.
Why not post her up on the market place?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Always someone lookin for an Ithaca 16.
> Why not post her up on the market place?


I will do that the 1st of the month. Trying to rustle up a trade pile for Rienersville. I need a SxS 12g for another trade. Hoping to trade Ithaca for one.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

i thought ithica is in nw ohio now. they offered to refurb one for me couple years ago. look them up an call


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

privateer said:


> i thought ithica is in nw ohio now. they offered to refurb one for me couple years ago. look them up an call


Why would I do that?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Ithaca, in Upper Sandusky!
NO, it’s not by the Lake!


----------

